# New Kings Uniforms



## pacerfan23

I saw today that the Kings are getting new alternate uniforms I guess, I don't think they will be regular ones.

They are going to be light Gold with purple trim. ..

I work for Reebok so if you are wondering how I know...


----------



## Peja Vu

Thanks for posting this (repped, points donated  ). There was news on Kings.com about them earlier this Summer. Now we have to wait until Media day to see them. 

They sound.....interesting. I guess I'll have to see them before I make a judgement but they sound gross. 

Did you actually see them? What is your opinion of them?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja Vu said:


> They sound.....interesting. I guess I'll have to see them before I make a judgement but they sound gross.



LOL, I'm pretty sure they're not that bad P.V. so I wouldn't worry too much....
BTW your new avatar looks mad hot, great job doggy!!! :clap: :clap: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pacerfan23

Peja Vu said:


> Thanks for posting this (repped, points donated  ). There was news on Kings.com about them earlier this Summer. Now we have to wait until Media day to see them.
> 
> They sound.....interesting. I guess I'll have to see them before I make a judgement but they sound gross.
> 
> Did you actually see them? What is your opinion of them?


I did seem them, I am not sure what I think, Gold and Purple is an interesting combo. Although this Gold is like Notre Dame gold or more exaclty like the trim on the Cavs Road uniforms , not like the Lakers Uniforms. I think these some people will love them or hate them.. they are certainly original looking...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

The only uniform change the Kings need to make is to bring back the all blacks.


----------



## tmac41

can i have a picture please


----------



## Schilly

Via NBA live 2006


----------



## PauloCatarino

Schilly said:


> Via NBA live 2006


What the.... The Sacramento Kings donning purple and yellow? :raised_ey


----------



## ivote4replay

i don't like it.... looks like a rockets and laker jersey sewn together....


----------



## Mr. Clutch

eh it doesnt look that bad, i was really hoping to have an alternate black but its all good, were not going to wear these very often anyway.


----------



## Pejavlade

I love the new jersey.


----------



## Lakerman33

"u guys bite so much ur like aligators"


----------



## STUCKEY!

The new jersey looks like CaVs and Lakers put together. I like it though


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Those are pretty nice. Can't go wrong with Gold.


----------



## pacerfan23

Congrats Kings fans.. See I told ya...New uniforms for Indy and Sac town


----------



## B-Real

i like them very much. which color looks better to a kinh then gold ????

by the does any1 know in which games the kings wore their throwback jerseys the past season


----------



## Peja Vu

Don't like 'em...


----------



## bruindre

Schilly said:


> Via NBA live 2006


The Sacramento Lakers, huh? Too much yellow (no, that's not gold.  Just like the Lakers--that's piss yellow, NOT gold). I'm with ivote4replay...too much Lakers/Rockets going on.


----------



## Peja Vu

I think I heard the will unveil them during Fandemonium on the 8th....there are no pictures of the from Media day.

Kings.com has a gold banner that is just like those jerseys so I guess it is what the jersey looks like:


----------



## Twix

I'm not a big fan of the new jersey... :eek8:


----------



## tone wone

damn. they're never gonna bring back the black uniforms


----------



## CreeksideBaller

oh my god, what were they thinking, not only do the jerseys look horrible, the colors dont go together at all (my opinion)


----------



## Peja Vu

Now after seeing the actual jersey, not some picture from a video game, I am starting to like them. I'll try to find some pics...


----------



## Peja Vu

Here they are...


----------



## Peja Vu




----------



## Peja Vu

You can already buy one!


----------



## joshed_up

doesn;t look too bad.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pictures from Kings.com without that pesky Getty Images logo...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I like them, people where comparing it to the Lakers jersey, but i think they are much different, our gold isnt a cheap, yellowish wanna be gold, like the Lakers have


----------



## Peja Vu

Marcos Bretón: 'Goldmember' unis? Just wrong!: The Kings' gold-lamé look is, well, simply lame 











> The new, gold-lamé, ever-so-precious Kings uniforms that Kings players will be forced to endure 14 times this season?
> 
> Oy, Gumby. What a carnival of wrong.
> 
> Wrong for the eyes, which wince at the sight of grown men dressed dangerously similar to cocktail waitresses at Caesars Palace.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> It's just that as a marketing concept, it's the worst kind of funny, unintentionally funny, like a Madonna movie, where the star delivers serious lines that elicit sidesplitting laughter.
> 
> In this accidental comedy, the faulty script is a promotion dubbing Kings fans as the "Gold Standard," a laudable idea undermined by players dressed like "Austin Powers: Goldmember."
> 
> Remember Mike Myers as Austin Powers' nemesis in gold disco shorts and sleeveless gold disco shirt? Think Mike Bibby in the new Kings road uniforms, although Myers as "Goldmember" had a little more hair than Bibby - and roller skates. Just don't call Bibby "Mini-Me," because it's not his fault.
> 
> This all comes to us courtesy of Kings owners who once tried to present male dancers during timeouts at Arco Arena, only to have a doomed troupe in spandex hooted off the Arco Arena court after only one "performance."
> 
> Apparently, the Kings' owners have decided to cut out the middle men by having their team play real games as male dancers.
> 
> Solid Gold dancers.


More in link...


----------



## KillWill

i didnt know parliament funkadelic had a squad now too?


----------

